# Am I really hyperthyroid?



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

I had a thyroidectomy 5 years ago. I had two children back to back, and nothing but problems since. I went really hypothyroid about two years ago, but felt like I was always tired even before that. I sought the help of a functional medicine dr, and she prescribed t3, but my adrenals could not handle it. I went back to an endocrinologist, and went completely off the t3. I waited two months to get my blood work. He would not test free t3 at all. The dr only tested my tsh and free t4. My tsh came back .05 (.30-4.20), still surpressed even without the t3, and my free t4 is 1.8 (.9-1.7). The dr said I'm sub clinically hyperthyroid and I need to reduce my levothyroxine. Thing is, I do not have any symptoms of being hyperthyroid. Also, I am fatigued and my legs ache. The dr said that t3 is what drives a tsh down, and I must have too much bc my tsh is low. When I was hyperthyroid prior to my thyroidectomy. I was tired and had leg aches, but I also was hot all the time, hungry, and had a rapid heartbeat. Thing is, why can't he just test the t3? It's my money! Anyways, he said when a person is subclinically hyperthyroid, they may only have a couple or none of the symptoms of being hyperthyroid. I need to add, my fatigue is not that bad, except before my period and during. I am not anemic, and I am 40. Does anyone have any experience with what I am going through? Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If your fee t4 is elevated (as yours is), that can also cause a low TSH. You really need that free t3 test. Any chance you can order it on your own from a private lab?


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

I made an appt with the functional medicine dr.  I have to wait 4 more weeks though. What the dr kind of says, makes sense bc when I took t3, my tsh was surpressed. Yet, I'm so tired! I hate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You also might benefit from RAIU to make sure your thyroid tissue is not growing back. This happens sometimes if some of the gland is left behind.

Hugs and Welcome!


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

That would be my luck. Lol. Thanks for the welcome


----------

